# Used Class A Motorhomes



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

We are considering buying a used Class A Motorhome (26-32 ft. which is 2-4 years old and 20,000 or less miles. We see a lot for sale at the re-sale places PPL, RV Trader, etc. We need one which is absolutely no more than 11' - 6" high. (to fit in my building) There are many manufacturers out there- we are looking for which are the higher quality ones- I know this is very subjective. We will be towing a Jeep Wrangler. Any suggestions?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm partial to Monaco because of their quality. I suggest that you go to PPL and look at all brands and then decide on what is best for your needs. Entegra also makes a nice coach. Also, the top end coaches made prior to 2008 had the best quality and workmanship. After 2008 a lot of poor quality was put on the market in an attempt to cut costs. Try to get the most horsepower that you can afford. In your size range, a Cummins ISL 425 would be my minimum.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I don't have much to add other than to let you know that most of PPL's prices are negotiable.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i think that 11-6 will be a challenge, my last one was almost 12 feet
i dont know it that helps, unless it does not have roof top ac units, i have seen "basement a\c systems" but on higher end units


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking Tiffin Allegro Breeze but it's 12 ft.


----------



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

You guys are right- I need more door height. I have 16' eve height so I have ordered a new 14' High x 16' wide roll up door which should expand my options greatly.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That ought to open up your choices.
You want a gas or diesel?


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

ConTiki said:


> You guys are right- I need more door height. I have 16' eve height so I have ordered a new 14' High x 16' wide roll up door which should expand my options greatly.


you just fixed the problem!
endless options now


----------



## Sail Pending (Jul 22, 2016)

https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2012-Tiffin+Motorhomes-ALLEGRO+BREEZE+32BR-5001383599


----------

